# Pokemon Go?



## Darklordbambi (Jul 9, 2016)

Anyone download Pokemon Go yet? I got it and was lucky enough to catch 3 pikachus and get a medal for it, as well as catch a WILD Rhydon. I chose Charmander as my starter and been loving this game so far.

So, what about you guys? Hatched any eggs, evolved any pokemon? Gotten any gyms yet? Tell us your poke-exploits.


----------



## Awf (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 11, 2016)

i almost ran over some kid who walked out in front of me on my morning commute.
i've already caught the coworkers i supervise playing the game at work, on the clock.
-And my dinner date with a friend from work was mostly silent because he wouldn't put down his fucking phone. He kept finding eevees around the restaurant.

The sooner this game falls into obscurity, the better.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 11, 2016)

This game has killed people. I think I'll stay away from it for now :/


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Jul 11, 2016)

I bet I'll get crucified, but I'll take my chances... I *personally* am not a fan of the game franchise, and so far with how this game has been related to robberies and even one unfortunate guy losing his job, I think I will keep my distance from it


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 11, 2016)

I think it's an interesting idea, but as with kids breaking TVs with Wii Remotes in 2006, there are undoubtedly some ... cultural differences to be resolved first.


----------



## FakBaba (Jul 13, 2016)

Played it like 2 hours...It was really fun!!!

Until the servers in my country went down :c


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 18, 2016)

I am not touching that thing with a ten foot pole.  I tried it and I didn't like it.  I almost had people bump into me yesterday at the park in downtown Portland. Look up once in awhile!


----------



## Zipline (Jul 18, 2016)

I can not play it on 3ds so for the time being, I do not like it.


----------



## Simo (Jul 18, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> I bet I'll get crucified, but I'll take my chances... I *personally* am not a fan of the game franchise, and so far with how this game has been related to robberies and even one unfortunate guy losing his job, I think I will keep my distance from it



Not a fan here, either. Just last week, 5 students on the college campus where I work had their phones stolen, while being in a daze, and not paying attention.

This game will do wonders for the black-market Smart-Phone dealers, though. I guess to the thieves, the phones _are_ the Pokemon...gotta 'catch 'em all! And with how zombified I've seen people, that won't be hard.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 18, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> This game has killed people. I think I'll stay away from it for now :/


So does vending machines. Yearly. You going to stop using them?






As for the game itself: It's an interesting concept.

But then I have to go outside and meet PEOPLE. Then the interest drops from 90% to -100%.


----------



## Simo (Jul 18, 2016)

On the plus side, at least the game appears to get furries out of their basements, and people out of their houses, so perhaps that part is a plus, even if they do run into you, like mindless zombies. They must leave their computers, and actually walk and get exercise. 

Call me a mean 'ol grumble skunk, but I just never have liked Pokemon! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! Maybe if there was a version where I could grind them up after I caught them, or boil them in oil, or something mean


----------



## LindyHop (Jul 18, 2016)

I've been playing since the US release and despite the bus and lag and downed servers I'm a fan. As with anything in life it comes down to a matter of common sense. Its hot as balls here in Vegas during the day so I usually go out at night, that being said, I NEVER go out alone, I always make sure to look up before crossing the streets. We stay to well lit populated areas which makes sense anyway since the further away from 'civilization' the less variety and quantity of pokemon there are. Everyone is welcome to their opinion but I wouldn't demonize something because people don't use their heads.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 19, 2016)

Dearg said:


> I am not touching that thing with a ten foot pole.  I tried it and I didn't like it.  I almost had people bump into me yesterday at the park in downtown Portland. Look up once in awhile!


Took the MAX yesterday and literally EVERYBODY on the train was playing the game...but me. 20+ people! Kinda made me wonder if any of them had missed their stops. When i tried to get off, somebody was blocking the door with his eyes locked to his phone, sitting on the stairs, trying to catch a Butterfree outside the train.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 19, 2016)

I think this would have benefited better as a 3ds game in my opinion.  I don't hate Pokemon, I like Pokemon, i just don't like this.....look I'm fine with people liking it, but there are some who take it way too far.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 19, 2016)

Did i mention that i live across the street from a Poke stop?! God DAMN! As if the area wasn't busy enough with the trainstation and residents, now i get to put up with CONSTANT foot traffic just outside my door. The park just seconds down the street is a stop too. Some people just walk back and forth between the two stops, stopping any cars that want to leave my apartment complex or the trainstation parking lot.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 19, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> This game has killed people. I think I'll stay away from it for now :/


I actually don't think anyone has been killed as a result of playing Pokemon GO yet. At least I haven't heard of anything. There were guys who fell off a cliff, there was a girl hit by a car, and there were folks who were robbed, but I don't think any of those people died.

Anyway, I've been playing Pokemon GO a lot! I think it's really fun. I wouldn't normally go and walk outside on my own, because I have a bit of social anxiety when I'm in public by myself. Pokemon GO gives me an excuse to go out, and it's been great seeing other people playing, too. I've been learning more about my town and have been seeing a lot of wildlife, it's been good for me.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 19, 2016)

*This just in:
Scientologists have set up recruiters across the street from my home at the Poke stop!!*​


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 19, 2016)

They keep finding new ways to excuse this franchise from ending. That is my opinion of it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 19, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> *This just in:
> Scientologists have set up recruiters across the street from my home at the Poke stop!!*​


Scientologists. Fun bunch.

If you can't smell the sarcasm, here, SMELL IT!

"People haven't been killed playing Pokemon Go yet":

nationalreport.net: Teen Killed Trespassing While Playing Pokemon Go


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 19, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> nationalreport.net: Teen Killed Trespassing While Playing Pokemon Go


Remember, "I was looking for Pokemon" is not a legal defense against a charge of trespassing.



Dearg said:


> I think this would have benefited better as a 3ds game in my opinion.


But the 3DS doesn't have GPS as a system standard feature, which is kind of the whole point to the game.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 20, 2016)

Stratelier said:


> Remember, "I was looking for Pokemon" is not a legal defense against a charge of trespassing.


Exactly. And if you get shot, well, that's on you. Though the person with the gun could've at least given a warning shot or shouted at the damn kids to GTFO his property.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 20, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> "People haven't been killed playing Pokemon Go yet":
> 
> nationalreport.net: Teen Killed Trespassing While Playing Pokemon Go


www.snopes.com: FALSE: 15-Year-Old Killed Trespassing While Playing Pokemon Go

However, while looking up the validity of that report, I did come across this article that was posted just today-- www.mirror.co.uk: Pokémon GO 'sees its first death after 18-year-old breaks into house'


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 13, 2016)

Being a non-player, I'm just as happy laughing at the memes that have risen in the wake of GO's release and letting Darwinism take its course on those that need a dose of it.



Spoiler: Meanwhile, in another Pokémon-related universe...


----------



## AdelynBlair (Feb 7, 2017)

Pokémon Go is fun but people be aware on your surroundings! Geez, I lost count on how many people almost got hit by a car because they didn't pay attention.


----------

